# Faire cohabiter deux multi sim chez Sosh ( iPad et Apple Watch )



## Martin_a (18 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,


J’ai acheté une Apple Watch séries 3 avec connections cellulaire pour laquelle j’ai souscris à l’option multi sim chez Sosh. Celle ci est active par contre depuis que j’ai procédé à cette activation la multi sim que j’avais déjà pour mon iPad ne fonctionne plus.


On peut aparement bien faire cohabiter les deux mais je n’ai pas trouvé comment, pouvez vous m’aider ?


----------



## Larios (20 Décembre 2017)

Étonnant que tu dises que c’est possible. Je me renseigne actuellement beaucoup sur l’AW3 cellulaire et j’ai eu Sosh au tel qui m’a bien précisé que si j’avais une multi sim déjà activée ce ne serait pas possible, qu’il faudra faire un choix.


----------



## LaJague (14 Janvier 2018)

Par multi il faut comprendre bi ou duo  mais pas multi c’est un abus de langage qui devrait être sanctionné mais non....


----------



## enlex (16 Janvier 2018)

Dans ton iPhone tu es censé avoir ta carte Sim 
Dans l'Apple Watch la E sim virtuel
Dans l'iPad, tu peux avoir une carte sim only DATA.
Le tout fonctionne parfaitement !


----------

